# Die Zukunft beginnt genau JETZT...Training für RT-Ethernet und Soft-PLC



## ProFieldTec (28 Mai 2010)

Ab Mai 2010 stellen wir ein Umfangreiches Angebot an Schulungen im Bereich Realtime-Ethernet, SPS-Programmierung und Fernwartung zur Verfügung. 

*Orientierungskurs RT-Ethernet (RTE 1): Tagesseminar*

Zielgruppe: Entscheider, Vertrieb, Techniker, Produktmanager

- Grundlagen Ethernet TCP/IP 

- Echtzeitanforderungen in der Automatisierungstechnik(FA, PA,GA, Motion & Drives) 

- IEEE 1588 (PTP)

- EtherNet/IP (CIP-Sync)

- EtherCAT (Ethernet over EtherCAT(EoE); CANopen over EtherCAT (CoE)

- PROFINET (CBA, IO -RT -IRT)

- Gesamtübersicht der relevanten RT-Ethernet Systeme und deren Marktakzeptanz.


*Systemkurs RT-Ethernet (RTE 2): *

- Praxistraining (Hands on Training) für obengenannte Systeme mit Komponenten verschiedener Hersteller. (1)

*Servicekurs RT-Ethernet (RTE 3):* 

Trouble Shooting and Maintenance für obengenannte Systeme mit Komponenten verschiedener Hersteller. (1)

Die Zukunft beginnt genau … JETZT! … Nutzen Sie die Chance und sagen Sie es weiter!


*Grundkurs PCBA:*

- Grundkurs für PC-Basierende Automatisierung. 

Hier werden folgende IEC 61131 konforme Steuerungssysteme, wahlweise zum Einsatz kommen:

>> Win AC (Siemens)

>> S7 für WINDOWS® (IBH-Softec)

>> CoDeSys (3S Smart Software Solutions)(1)

>> MULTIPROG® (KW-SOFTWARE) (1)



(1)!! In Vorbereitung !!

Sagen Sie uns, was Sie noch benötigen!?

Mehr Informationen unter www.profieldtec.de


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2010)

ProFieldTec schrieb:


> Ab Mai 2010 stellen wir ein Umfangreiches Angebot an Schulungen im Bereich Realtime-Ethernet, SPS-Programmierung und Fernwartung zur Verfügung.
> *Orientierungskurs RT-Ethernet (RTE 1): Tagesseminar*
> Zielgruppe: Entscheider, Vertrieb, Techniker, Produktmanager
> - Grundlagen Ethernet TCP/IP
> ...



Ganz nett, aber du solltest echt mal an deinen Schriftarten schrauben (oder es vielleicht besser lassen)!  Sieht nicht richtig schön aus, das!


----------

